# can you eat too many egg whites?



## saff (Jun 1, 2011)

anyone have any thoughts on this? can't really find anything authoritative on search engines.

i'm eating between 4 to 10 whites and 1 yolk a day?


----------



## Marat (Jun 1, 2011)

You're fine.


----------



## porky (Jun 1, 2011)

thats a lot of wasted yolk's


----------



## Pump4EVER (Jun 1, 2011)

4-10, your fine bro


----------



## sharoncrunch (Jun 1, 2011)

a-OK


----------



## x~factor (Jun 1, 2011)

I like eggs but 10?!?! That would drive me crazy after the 3rd day.


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 1, 2011)

4 to 10 egg WHITES!??  lol... I know guys that eat a dozen whole eggs a day.  Stop trippin....

But all jokes aside, you're fine.  Other than the sulfer farts you might be messing up your environs with.


----------



## SwoleChamp (Jun 1, 2011)

your fine with 10 lol...i do close to 50 a day when dieting lol...now its just 10-20 though


----------



## CigarMan (Jun 1, 2011)

x~factor said:


> I like eggs but 10?!?! That would drive me crazy after the 3rd day.



I drink "All Whites" from Crystal Farms.


----------



## WideLoad (Jun 1, 2011)

At one point, I was having 16 egg whites for breakfast for about 7 months straight...didn't notice any problems. You're fine.


----------



## MegaTron (Jun 1, 2011)

I heard that for every 3-4 egg whites you need to eat one yolk, because the yolk breaks down the egg white for protien purposes, and that if you dont eat the yolk the egg white turns to sugar or some shit... anyone ever heard of this.


----------



## saff (Jun 1, 2011)

that's interesting mega, i like getting to the nitty gritty... any comments from the nutrition experts?


----------



## heavylifting (Jun 1, 2011)

i can eat 50 eggs.
1 hour
15 mins boiled 1 hour to eat.


----------



## msumuscle (Jun 1, 2011)

I'm on a cut right now and usually egg whites will be my protein source in 2-3 meals and I usually have 10 egg whites in each meal.


----------



## rocco0218 (Jun 1, 2011)

MegaTron said:


> I heard that for every 3-4 egg whites you need to eat one yolk, because the yolk breaks down the egg white for protien purposes, and that if you dont eat the yolk the egg white turns to sugar or some shit... anyone ever heard of this.


 
I have actually heard something about that...3/1 ratio.


----------



## Lordsks (Jun 1, 2011)

I drink 32oz a day of egg whites, so whatever that is equal to.. yes I do smell like ass.


----------



## Built (Jun 1, 2011)

I have never heard of this "ratio" thing. It seems like bullshit.


----------



## ethan11 (Jun 2, 2011)

I can eat 2 eggs daily.


----------



## DaBeast25 (Jun 2, 2011)

Built said:


> I have never heard of this "ratio" thing. It seems like bullshit.


 
agreed


----------



## Anabolic5150 (Jun 2, 2011)

I had 12 egg whites and 6 whole eggs today (was really hungry). I eat between 12-18 eggs per day, have for a long time with no ill effects other then stinky farts.


----------



## rocco0218 (Jun 2, 2011)

Built said:


> I have never heard of this "ratio" thing. It seems like bullshit.


 
It might be bullshit, but I did hear it somewhere before.


----------



## MegaTron (Jun 2, 2011)

I no for a fact its 1 for every 3 or 4 eggs ive heard it and i also read it online, but I cant seem to find the website if i find it i'll post... Without the yolk i believe the egg white turns into insulin or sugar which defeats the purpose of the protien.


----------



## Marat (Jun 2, 2011)

In practice and regardless of the details of whatever myth is being perpetrated in this thread, this yolk/white ratio likely has no bearing on us in the sense that it's being applied.


----------



## careless22 (Jun 2, 2011)

Well if what you guys saying about multiple egg whites turning into sugar, then if he still wants to avoid yoks why not just eat the egg whites with a bit of Natural PB or another healthier fat source like flax seed oil, or olive oil. 

Mixing protein and fats will definately slow absorption and have a lesser insulin spike


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jun 2, 2011)

Lordsks said:


> I drink 32oz a day of egg whites, so whatever that is equal to.. yes I do smell like ass.



Don't drink your egg whites raw. Their protein is absorbed twice as quickly when cooked. 50% versus 90% bioavailability.  You probably smell because you're feeding the bacteria in your lower intestine as much as you're getting yourself.  

Also, all the vitamins are in the yolk, as is most of the fat, 2/3 of which is unsaturated (good) fat. So don't fear the yolk. After all, it *is* the only nutrient source for the baby chicken, so it's gotta have everything a growing body needs (assuming you're a fowl)


----------



## andreaus (Jun 3, 2011)

my weight liftin bud used to get through 3 dozen a day, mind you in the army you get excused duties and the best grub, if your inter forces competing, you will be fine. i use egg white powder myself and i go through a shed load of it and never had a problem


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2011)

Built said:


> I have never heard of this "ratio" thing. It seems like bullshit.


 
 . . you know, that ratio that prevents 'protein turning into sugar or some shit'


----------



## theCaptn' (Jun 3, 2011)

ThreeGigs said:


> Don't drink your egg whites raw. Their protein is absorbed twice as quickly when cooked. 50% versus 90% bioavailability. You probably smell because you're feeding the bacteria in your lower intestine as much as you're getting yourself.
> 
> Also, all the vitamins are in the yolk, as is most of the fat, 2/3 of which is unsaturated (good) fat. So don't fear the yolk. After all, it *is* the only nutrient source for the baby chicken, so it's gotta have everything a growing body needs (assuming you're a fowl)


 
While the bioavailability is a lot lower raw, the absorbtion rate is slower than casein. This means a slow feed of protein over a long period of time - not good for post-WO, but great for night-time or dieting.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Jun 3, 2011)

theCaptn' said:


> While the bioavailability is a lot lower raw, the absorbtion rate is slower than casein. This means a slow feed of protein over a long period of time - not good for post-WO, but great for night-time or dieting.



It's not just slower, it's abysmal. 2 grams per hour from the studies I've seen, IIRC.

Also don't forget that protein is primarily absorbed by the first half of the small intestine (duodenum and jejunum), so any protein not absorbed by the time your food passes into the ileum will probably be feeding your intestinal bacteria. Also don't forget that food spends a limited time in the small intestine, thus your body only has a limited time to absorb the protein. So raw eggs during the day might spend only 4 hours in the small intestine, and at night you're looking at getting a whopping 16 grams of protein in 8 hours of sleep, assuming peristalsis slows sufficiently.


----------



## Merkaba (Jun 3, 2011)

heavylifting said:


> i can eat 50 eggs.
> 1 hour
> 15 mins boiled 1 hour to eat.



Ok Cool hand Luke


----------



## Lordsks (Jun 3, 2011)

ThreeGigs said:


> Don't drink your egg whites raw. Their protein is absorbed twice as quickly when cooked. 50% versus 90% bioavailability.  You probably smell because you're feeding the bacteria in your lower intestine as much as you're getting yourself.
> 
> Also, all the vitamins are in the yolk, as is most of the fat, 2/3 of which is unsaturated (good) fat. So don't fear the yolk. After all, it *is* the only nutrient source for the baby chicken, so it's gotta have everything a growing body needs (assuming you're a fowl)




Thank you. This is true. Maybe I should have explained more. They are pasteurized egg whites. Egg whites international.


----------



## marius6ra (Dec 11, 2011)

ThreeGigs said:


> Don't drink your egg whites raw. Their protein is absorbed twice as quickly when cooked. 50% versus 90% bioavailability. You probably smell because you're feeding the bacteria in your lower intestine as much as you're getting yourself.
> 
> Also, all the vitamins are in the yolk, as is most of the fat, 2/3 of which is unsaturated (good) fat. So don't fear the yolk. After all, it *is* the only nutrient source for the baby chicken, so it's gotta have everything a growing body needs (assuming you're a fowl)


 
Hello,

I use 2-3 egg whites for my protein shakes. It would be better to eat the egg whites cooked? I go to the gym in the morning, before work, so i can't make an omelet after the workout. Or maybe I could blend the cooked egg whites? I'm new at this, so any advice would be good. Thanks!


----------



## Built (Dec 12, 2011)

How about just bringing a few hardboiled eggs with you?

PS welcome to the board.


----------



## thebeastijwc (Dec 13, 2011)

SwoleChamp said:


> your fine with 10 lol...i do close to 50 a day when dieting lol...now its just 10-20 though


 
holy shit 50 eggs a day!!!!!


----------



## vortrit (Dec 13, 2011)

Built said:


> How about just bringing a few hardboiled eggs with you?
> 
> PS welcome to the board.



Yum. That's almost the only way I eat them anymore.


----------



## zespheley (Dec 14, 2011)

I have to add just a little bit of ketchup and pepper lol...I make an omlett out of my egg whites..haha then again i'm a girl. men can eat completely different


----------



## vortrit (Dec 14, 2011)

zespheley said:


> I have to add just a little bit of ketchup and pepper lol...I make an omlett out of my egg whites..haha then again i'm a girl. men can eat completely different



Putting ketchup on eggs is just wrong. Anyone who does it is disgusting.


----------



## MuscleGauge1 (Dec 14, 2011)

*Never*



saff said:


> anyone have any thoughts on this? can't really find anything authoritative on search engines.
> 
> i'm eating between 4 to 10 whites and 1 yolk a day?


can never have too many egg whites....until you farts are unbearable. Then you have offically eaten too many egg whites.


----------



## zespheley (Dec 14, 2011)

vortrit said:


> Putting ketchup on eggs is just wrong. Anyone who does it is disgusting.



I've done it since I was little. I can't eat eggs without something on it. Either salsa or ketchup. And you shouldn't be quick to judge someone. That's hating lol. Whoever made up the rule that it's wrong?


----------



## Built (Dec 14, 2011)

zespheley said:


> .haha then again i'm a girl. men can eat completely different


They can?


----------



## Chubby (Dec 14, 2011)

I sometimes put onions, mushrooms and little spice in egg whites.


----------



## zespheley (Dec 14, 2011)

Built said:


> They can?


 Well from what I have witnessed yes.  If I eat like they do, carb loading and eating all this junk, then hell, I'd be bulking up mass.  That's not what I want...I'm already lean lol.  I need to eat kinda opposite


----------



## theryano (Dec 15, 2011)

I dont know about the egg yolk turning into sugar or not, but i do know they have helped me alot. When i started eating them on a regular basis, i could tell a difference in my gains. Also helped with hunger for me, seemed to feel full alot longer after. Also very easy to carry along, boil about 18, eat what ya need and put the rest in a ziploc bag and carry them with you. Instant source of protein whenever you need it.


----------



## andreaus (Dec 16, 2011)

theryano, thats so simple to do mate and so convenient,


----------



## Curlingcadys (Dec 16, 2011)

I eat 6 on work out days and a dozen on rest days as a part of my breakfast. 5 cartons a week, no ill effects besides my wife saying its a little "breezy" at night sleeping.


----------



## Built (Dec 17, 2011)

zespheley said:


> Well from what I have witnessed yes.  If I eat like they do, carb loading and eating all this junk, then hell, I'd be bulking up mass.  That's not what I want...I'm already lean lol.  I need to eat kinda opposite



Okay, so you're saying if you eat more calories than you require, you'll gain weight. 

Men have the exact same response as women in this regard. It has nothing to do with the quality of the food you consume and everything to do with the calories. If you look at the calories these guys consume, and compare it with their bodyweights, the ones gaining will likely be taking in calories in excess of 15 x their bodyweight in lbs (most of us probably maintain on about 15 x bodyweight in lbs. For instance, I weigh 143 lbs and I maintain on around 2100-2200 calories)

I eat a high-fat diet, which most certainly includes egg yolks. I stay lean year round eating a high-fat diet. When I ate a low-fat diet with eggwhites and dry toast for breakfast, it made me hungry and I got fat because I ate too many calories. On my current plan, I eat fewer calories even though I eat more fat-calories. Keeps me comfortable.

That being said, you're lean now and your diet is clearly working for you.  

zespheley, how  many calories do you consume daily, how tall are you and what do you weigh? Are you comfortable on your current diet, or are you hungry all the time?


----------



## patternsco (Dec 18, 2011)

no mate eat away!


----------

